# What's the best EDC flashlight in 2012 and why?



## Beedy (Sep 9, 2012)

What did you use every day in your pocket, and why? Perhaps the best 2 or 3?


----------



## sqchram (Sep 9, 2012)

Carried the liteflux lf2xt with ti shell, xpg, trit button till the switch failed.

I've fallen back on the quark mini 123 and don't really like the twisty, tho it is small and bright with a horrible blue tint.

On order HDS hi cri rotary,

Possibly looking at a Sunwayman V10R Ti+ with Nichia 219 emitter swap.

Basically I want a rotary control with persistent setting and a click on/off feature and good color.


----------



## anethema (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah I'm not sure how many people will argue that HDS is far and away the best EDC in terms of interface and quality in 2012 or before. Prob one of the best built lights that exist, very quick momentary or latching access to quite a few modes from off or on, all potted electronics, and built like a tank. They pop up on the marketplace once in a while, but new ones are months out for anyone ordering, so that is the bad part about em I guess.


----------



## Erik1213 (Sep 9, 2012)

Having cycled through several lights, I find myself always grabbing my EagleTac D25A Mini Clicky with a neutral white XP-G led. It's a really nice interface, the light is tiny, the runtimes are decent and it runs on a single AA cell. My favorite thing about this light is the tint of the LED. It looks exactly like a 4200K HID lamp. Slightly purpleish creamy white. I lost my first one and ordered two to replace it (one to keep the stock XP-G R4 neutral white emitter, the other is getting a Nichia 219 4500K emitter) and traded a user on here for a titanium version.

It's weird because I always thought I was going to be a Zebralight user but I find tailcap clickies more useful than side. I keep the Zebralight SC600w around for hiking because it has the perfect beam for moving through the woods at night.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 9, 2012)

Best setup: Sunwayman v11r. Carry your spare battery in a Spark Sk3.

For pure EDC, I'd say the Sunwayman V11R. The ring plus pushbutton is about the best EDC UI going (for me personally, at least), great size, incredible power on 16340. Right now, for me, the only products that are even close to competing are offered by Jetbeam and Niteye, also having ring controls.

I like to carry a backup battery in my jacket pocket or whatever, and with the advent of mini-sized 123 lights, I've decided it no longer makes sense to carry a spare battery in a plastic case, since a mini-sized 123 light is as small as most battery carriers and not much heavier -- and now you have a spare light, as well. I chose the Spark SK3 for this, it gave me none of the problems my Quark Mini did, and it specifically supports 16340 so I can carry either 123 or 16340 in it, either of which will run the v11r


----------



## reppans (Sep 9, 2012)

I like AA/AAA EDC lights for the ability to buy/scavenge/cannibalize common batteries anywhere, including from my light to other EDC devices like my emergency cellphone charger (I can be off grid for a while). Efficient moonlight and low modes are a priority to preserve night vision, extend runtimes, and be less disturbing to others. Max lumens and tints are nice, but far less important to me than emergency runtime capability.

-The Quark 1xAA X is still my top light: from ~200 hr runtimes to ~400 lumen highs (14500) with a 10 warranty and HQ/CS in the US.

-Then the Preon Revo AAA (discontinued though) as a keychain backup with 50 hr runtimes to 80 lumen highs.(I can use AAAs in a AA device with tinfoil/$ bill spacers)

-The D25A Ti NW Clicky has made it into my top 3 being quite similar to the Quark, although without full 14500 support, but in a tiny, very attractive package with a nice tint.


----------



## reppans (Sep 9, 2012)

duplicate


----------



## BIGLOU (Sep 9, 2012)

I think my 18650'd Surefire 6P is still the best. What ever new emitter comes along you can always just replace it as long as the drop-in is P60 based.


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 9, 2012)

nitecore sens series imo are towards the top for sure


----------



## Bronco (Sep 9, 2012)

My two current faves for true, unobtrusive EDC are the HDS high CRI Twisty with clip and the Nichia 219 version of the Peak Logan QTC also with a clip. Both are relatively small, bright, well constructed and extremely reliable. 

The Logan has the advantage of being slightly smaller, having the best tint and rendition of any LED light I've owned and features a nearly infinitely adjustable output range without the need for any electronics. The HDS, on the other hand, boasts a buttery smooth operation and an actual, meaningful water resistance rating.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 9, 2012)

Depends on the person...and what they are planning to do that day. I don`t like a holster on my belt every day. Might wear one out camping. But for sure I will have a keychain light on me...along with my keys. So for me it`s an AAA light. And after toting an Fenix LOD around, in the end, I settled on a Fenix E01. Now after many years replaced by the brighter Nitecore T0. Of course I have a much brighter light in my truck...several. And being an old timer flashaholic/candlepower member...a hundred or so in my home. 

Reason I settled for the E01 over other keychain lights is that I tend to play with lights, just play. So I was using up batts, playing with power levels, without really paying attention and did not want to fool myself into thinking I had batt run time left should I need it for real. Being a single low level light the E01 was much more predictable and forgiving. And in reality, for me, 10 lumens does everything I really need, beyond playing


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 9, 2012)

"For pure EDC, I'd say the Sunwayman V11R. The ring plus pushbutton is about the best EDC UI going (for me personally, at least), great size, incredible power on 16340. Right now, for me, the only products that are even close to competing are offered by Jetbeam and Niteye, also having ring controls."

_Almost_ totally agree...have all three and my choices (1) Eye 10, (2) V11R, and (3) RRT-01. Eye 10's perfect beam w/huge bright spill just barely trumps UI as deciding factor, but even w/it's other flaws I love the V11R too. Short run time and parasitic drain fade into insignificance with the ability to instantly fine tune the exact amount of light for the need.


----------



## Vesper (Sep 9, 2012)

Well it's a squishy question because you EDC what fits your needs best.

For me it's currently my Thrunite Ti. It's got a great interface, bright, and is always there, hanging on my keychain. Used it today at the zoo, then again at lunch. Second is my Zebralight SC51. Great size and versatility.


----------



## wuyeah (Sep 9, 2012)

far Zebralight 502d headlamp as EDC flashlight for me. 

Living in city of New York, it is well lid all year round and no need for throw. Full flood light works the best.
I use often to check behind computer and even use it to fill light for indoor still life photography.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Sep 9, 2012)

HDS Rotary, high CRI

There's really nothing bad to say about this light. Super tough and reliable like all HDS lights. The interface is outstanding and extremely flexible with lots of custom options. Finally, the tint and beam pattern is about as close to perfect as I could ask for without getting obnoxiously nit-picky.


----------



## THE_dAY (Sep 9, 2012)

For 2012, the Fenix E15 w/ Nichia 219 HCRI mod has been a near perfect edc.

Why? Because I prefer very small lights for edc and love the power and size of cr123 battery. The E15 is tiny and light (39g w/battery) so it fits just right on my keychain.

The 219 gives a such a perfect mid to close distance beam from the E15's optic that it still makes me smile from time to time.

Here it is next to Preon ReVO and an Arc AAA:


----------



## sidecross (Sep 9, 2012)

This is a question where the answer depends on the needs of that person and what enviornment needs that might be called for.

I live in an earthquake and high fire danger area where light and signal quality both visual and auditory is a first concern.

When I leave the house I carry a Maxpedition Fat Boy with the Eagletac G25C2 and its supplied case strapped to the shoulder strap; I carry extra batteries and both a blue and red auxiliary lens for the light. 

The rest of the bag contains what I think would be appropriate.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 9, 2012)

For 2012, i believe the C20C will be my favorite EDC. Its nice looking, it's small, it uses an 18650, got good runtimes.

But for all time EDC, I go with most of the guys here, the Quark AA 14500 

The SC600 is on my wait list.  heheh...


----------



## sqchram (Sep 9, 2012)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> HDS Rotary, high CRI
> 
> There's really nothing bad to say about this light. Super tough and reliable like all HDS lights. The interface is outstanding and extremely flexible with lots of custom options. Finally, the tint and beam pattern is about as close to perfect as I could ask for without getting obnoxiously nit-picky.



*sigh*


----------



## twl (Sep 9, 2012)

I think for real life use every day, it is very hard to beat the Photon Freedom Microlight. Ultra small and light, you don't even know it's on your key chain. Only the size of a quarter.
Gives you ten solid lumens of good white light, and has auto ramping for dimming and brightening if you want it, and hidden blinky strobe and SOS and beacon and stuff.
Fairly floody, but it will throw ten yards, so it is fine for personal flashlight needs in the immediate area around you. It meets all the typical requirements like finding something you dropped, or seeing the keyhole in the door, and lighting your path down dark walkways, or looking at the wires behind the computer, finding stuff in the closet, etc.

I love all my bigger lights, but the bottom line is that I use my Photon Freedom Microlight ten times more than any other light I own, and it does 99% of what I normally need a flashlight to do.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 9, 2012)

Perhaps, its safe to say, the BEST EDC, is the EDC you use the most.


----------



## jssp78 (Sep 9, 2012)

I just ordered 2 Photon lights. 1 has a covert nose with a white beam and squeeze on release off. The other light has a covert nose with a orange beam Photons are some of the best pocket lights to have.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Sep 10, 2012)

I still carry my silver Surefire Backup to work everyday... doesn't show scratches, is very simple to operate and easily replaceable if I ever lose it.


----------



## Lighteous (Sep 10, 2012)

I find myself carrying my JetBeam RRT-01 the most. I absolutely love that light! Before the RRT-01 usually carried a ZL SC51. I have an HDS Rotary, which is awesome in most every conceivable way, except for its size. My RRT-01 suits my pocket better. 

I have a Niteye Eye10 on the way and I almost ordered a Sunwayman V11R. I really like the magnetic control ring, the small size, the explosion of light on high and the incredibly low on low.


----------



## Shooter21 (Sep 10, 2012)

for me its a tie between my hds and my haiku i use them both all the time.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 10, 2012)

ET D25A Ti NW clicky
Still reaching for it very regularly


----------



## Pete2s (Sep 10, 2012)

Eagletac D25C clicky


----------



## Mark-60 (Sep 10, 2012)

After years of carrying my 6P, I have been going with my LX2 for about 6 months now. I like it alot. But that's just me and I don't pretend to know what's best for someone else. I just ordered an M6LT and will probably carry that everyday while I walk the dog. (I walk him at about 02:00 because that's when I get home from work)


----------



## kengps (Sep 10, 2012)

I think the Zebralight H31 doesn't get anywhere near the attention it should as an EDC. Maybe because it's labeled "Headlamp"? Follow me on this logic....It's small, not much bigger than the mini 123. Has a 220 lumen turbo mode. Can be turned on "Low" to start, then ramp up. Or start on "High", and ramp down. 2 Levels can be programmed in each of three power levels (especially nice low setting option of 5 or .5 lumens). And the switch is on the top, not side. When clipped inside your pocket little chance it gets turned on, unlike the "SC" models with the side switch. But the biggest reason.....IT STANDS UPRIGHT!!, and can be rotated to point the direction you're working. Additionally you can clip it onto your shirt or belt and the light shines straight ahead, not straight down or up. I'll never go back to a light that you lay on it's side to work on stuff, and hope it doesn't roll off as you're working. I also find the grip position to be much more natural than a rear clicky light.


----------



## tonkem (Sep 11, 2012)

First :

Zebralight SC80. Small, very long runtime, can use both AA or 1 CR123 without an adapter(adapter is internal), and is a very useful beam. 

Second:

Surefire E1L. Small, long runtime on 1 x CR123, good throw for such a small light, and can carry a F04 diffuser for the close up work.

One or both are with me at all times


----------



## Wacki (Sep 12, 2012)

reppans said:


> -The Quark 1xAA X is still my top light: from ~200 hr runtimes to ~400 lumen highs (14500) with a 10 warranty and HQ/CS in the US.



where do you see that? This is only 100 lumens.

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?products_id=1597


----------



## dieselducy (Sep 12, 2012)

I carry a Quark High CRI 123 mini on my beltloop, I also carry a standard quark AA clipped to the bill of my hat. Here is what is really gonna get yall. I use my Quark RGB more than any other light so it is ALWAYS in my pocket.


----------



## kolbasz (Sep 12, 2012)

I use my *Spark ST6-460NW* for everything. It's a very versatile light. 
It is the best headlamp on the market, and a very good flashlight without the headband. 
It is very small, you can bring it in your pocket easily, throws about 100m, besides has a very good flood, in addition has a floody lens too.

Current controlled, i like the modes, theye are portioned well (especially the 0,5lm- 12days and the 12lm-100hr modes)

The accessories are awesome:
-tripod adapter
-magnetic pad
-pocket clip

You can do whatever you want with it!

...so that's why i like it the best.


----------



## reppans (Sep 12, 2012)

Wacki said:


> where do you see that? This is only 100 lumens.
> 
> http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?products_id=1597



This is the AA^2 XML version run on a optional 1xAA body using a 14500 (a 3.7V Li-ion rechargeable that would also double the R5 light you linked to), a config a lot of us CPF folks are using. See Selfbuilt's review of the light...



> Note: There is now a step-down feature just after 3 mins runtime on max, designed to help limit thermal issues on extended runs. For the Q123-2 X, output drops from ~520 estimated lumens to ~400 estimated lumens, while the QAA-2 X drops from ~400 estimated lumens to ~300 estimated lumens. I put the higher lumen values in the table, as that is what I measured at exactly 3 mins into the run (i.e. just before the drop).



from here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?321913


----------



## reppans (Sep 12, 2012)

duplicate


----------



## Espionage Studio (Sep 12, 2012)

My vote goes for the Eagletac D25A Ti Clicky (I have the neutral). The reverse clicky doesn't bother me anymore and I absolutely love the size and output of this thing. Great light for EDC.


----------



## cancow (Sep 12, 2012)

Did the sens series replace the D10?



Bwolcott said:


> nitecore sens series imo are towards the top for sure


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Beedy said:


> What did you use every day in your pocket, and why? Perhaps the best 2 or 3?



Zebralight H51w as main EDC light and Quark high CRI mini AA as backup.






The H51w fits inside a shirt pocket like a flashlight. Is it a flashlight or headlamp?





For me, it's both and more.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Sep 12, 2012)

For me I still have not found anything better than the Olight i2 EOS. and before that it was the ITP A2. Just a simple small AA twisty. Wish I had moved sooner on a 4/7 mini AA neutral, but I just keep putting the i2 in my pocket, despite having "better" lights. I lost the ITP A2 and at around $25 did not feel to bad having to get the Olight i2. When I do take out a Quark or Zebra I am always worried about it, the little Olight I don't think about untill I need it. And as someone stated above, its nice to have a (AA) light you can always seem to find a AA somewhere if needed, to replace a dead eneloop.


----------



## De-Lux (Sep 12, 2012)

+1 on peak Logan nichia 219. I use the Logan with the pocket body. Its so small that I forget its in my pocket. The qtc gives you sub lumen to 200+ lumens. I have sent mine through the wash more than once and still going strong. 
I have had several HDS lights in the past and they are a bit large in size for edc IMO. I have also had a bit of bad luck in terms of reliability with my hds lights. 2 of them had issues with thier programming and another had a parasitic drain issue. In the end Henry really took care of me and hds lights remain high on my list of great lights.




> My two current faves for true, unobtrusive EDC are the HDS high CRI Twisty with clip and the Nichia 219 version of the Peak Logan QTC also with a clip. Both are relatively small, bright, well constructed and extremely reliable.
> 
> The Logan has the advantage of being slightly smaller, having the best tint and rendition of any LED light I've owned and features a nearly infinitely adjustable output range without the need for any electronics. The HDS, on the other hand, boasts a buttery smooth operation and an actual, meaningful water resistance rating.



Sent from my YP-G70 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wacki (Sep 15, 2012)

reppans said:


> This is the AA^2 XML version run on a optional 1xAA body using a 14500 (a 3.7V Li-ion rechargeable that would also double the R5 light you linked to), a config a lot of us CPF folks are using. See Selfbuilt's review of the light...
> 
> 
> 
> from here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?321913



Is this what your are talking about? I'm looking for another light.

http://www.foursevens.com/product_info.php?products_id=2933

+

http://www.foursevens.com/product_info.php?products_id=3069


Thanks!


----------



## EPVQ30 (Sep 15, 2012)

i got the D25C Ti and thought that would be the ultimate edc, after carrying it for a while i reverted back to the p100c2.. i feel like a cr123x2 light is more to my liking.


----------



## davyro (Sep 15, 2012)

It's the same as last year for me,i have a few HDS lights but the Rotary is like a fine wine for me,it's getting better as it ages.I might have a new EDC champion next year but that depends on how long i have to wait until Henry produces an HDS with the new XP-G2,boring & predictable but it's going to take something special to alter my humble opinion.


----------



## wfturnerm4 (Sep 15, 2012)

I carry my Sunwayman V10R, 200 lumens and the nice smooth rotary.
The cargo pants my girl friend bought me have so many pockets, I could carry my Catapult V3 with ease.
Tho, I would probably walk with a limp.


----------



## papa_mcb (Sep 15, 2012)

Wacki said:


> where do you see that? This is only 100 lumens.
> 
> http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?products_id=1597



Reppans is using the 14500 lithium ion battery to boost the lumens


----------



## Bronco (Sep 15, 2012)

De-Lux said:


> +1 on peak Logan nichia 219. I use the Logan with the pocket body. Its so small that I forget its in my pocket. The qtc gives you sub lumen to 200+ lumens. I have sent mine through the wash more than once and still going strong.
> I have had several HDS lights in the past and they are a bit large in size for edc IMO. I have also had a bit of bad luck in terms of reliability with my hds lights. 2 of them had issues with thier programming and another had a parasitic drain issue. In the end Henry really took care of me and hds lights remain high on my list of great lights.



FWIW, I too got caught in that batch of bad capacitors that, IIRC, was responsible for the parasitic drain issue with the HDS. As with yourself, though, Henry made it right in short order and it's been perfect ever since.

I also forgot to mention that another plus for the Peak and HDS lights is that they're both manufactured in the USA.


----------



## reppans (Sep 15, 2012)

Wacki said:


> Is this what your are talking about? I'm looking for another light.
> 
> http://www.foursevens.com/product_info.php?products_id=2933
> 
> ...



Yes, I have the tactical version (2 programmed modes) but I prefer the regular/"pro" version better that gives you quicker access to all modes and has a reverse tail standing clicky

http://www.foursevens.com/product_info.php?products_id=2908

Don't forget the Li-ion and charger for 400 lms (please read through the safety issues with using Li-ions in the battery forum).

http://www.foursevens.com/product_info.php?products_id=206

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...l-Worlds-smallest-Li-ion-charger-with-display


----------



## f22shift (Sep 15, 2012)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Best setup: Sunwayman v11r. Carry your spare battery in a Spark Sk3.
> 
> For pure EDC, I'd say the Sunwayman V11R. The ring plus pushbutton is about the best EDC UI going (for me personally, at least), great size, incredible power on 16340. Right now, for me, the only products that are even close to competing are offered by Jetbeam and Niteye, also having ring controls.
> 
> I like to carry a backup battery in my jacket pocket or whatever, and with the advent of mini-sized 123 lights, I've decided it no longer makes sense to carry a spare battery in a plastic case, since a mini-sized 123 light is as small as most battery carriers and not much heavier -- and now you have a spare light, as well. I chose the Spark SK3 for this, it gave me none of the problems my Quark Mini did, and it specifically supports 16340 so I can carry either 123 or 16340 in it, either of which will run the v11r



Perfection. My same setup and logic. After using the control ring on my v10r ti it's hard to like any other ui. No special modes. Just simple output selection that can be picked with the light off. Fwd clicky for the perfect marriage. Huge output range. Of course efficiency is not the absolute best but for an edc role I charge everyday. 
Also sk3 edc backup. Weighs nothing, holds a spare battery and is a backup light. Best way to carry a spare.


----------



## recycledelectrons (Sep 16, 2012)

Balder HD-1


----------



## bushmattster (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm currently EDCing the D25A clicky Ti, it's my favorite so far. Small, decent runs times, adequetly bright for my purpose of getting out of a dark place(eneloops or primaries), decent clip and good looking IMO. The mini 123 is my favorite small 123 light. Nice brightnes on primaries.


----------



## Wacki (Sep 16, 2012)

current status of votes (w/ some grouping for simplicity):

ARc AAA = THE_dAY 

EagleTac D25A/c Mini = Erik1213, reppans , Sgt. LED , Pete2s , Espionage Studio , bushmattster 
Eagletac G25C2 = sidecross
Eagletac p100c2 = EPVQ30 

Fenix E01 = Badbeams3 
Fenix E15 = THE_dAY 

foursevens Preon Revo AAA = reppans, THE_dAY 
foursevens Quark 1xAA X = reppans, roadkill1109, dieselducy , davidt1 
foursevens Quark mini 123 = sqchram, dieselducy , bushmattster 

haiku = Shooter21 

HDS hi cri rotary = sqchram, anethema, Bronco, the.Mtn.Man , sqchram.. sighed,Shooter21 , davyro 

Jetbeam RRT-01 = cyclesport , Lighteous

Liteflux lf2xt ti xpg, trit button = sqchram,

Niteye Eye10 = Lighteous , 

nitecore sens series = Bwolcott 

Olight i2 EOS = whiteoakjoe 

Peak Logan QTC = Bronco, De-Lux 

Photon Freedom Microlight = twl, jssp78

Spark SK3 = Joe Talmadge , f22shift
Spark ST6-460NW = kolbasz

Surefire 6P = BIGLOU
surefire lx2 = Mark-60 
Surefire E1L = tonkem

Sunwayman V10R ti = sqchram, wfturnerm4 , f22shift
Sunwayman V11R = Joe Talmadge , cyclesport , Lighteous, f22shift

Thrunite Ti = vesper

Zebralight 502d headlamp = wuyeah
Zebralight H31 =kengps 
zebralight SC80 = tonkem 
Zebralight H51 = davidt1 

Balder HD-1 = recycledelectrons


----------



## tonkem (Sep 16, 2012)

Correction, mine was e1l and SC80, not SC30  

Thanks. 

Tony



Wacki said:


> current status of votes (w/ some grouping for simplicity):
> 
> ARc AAA = THE_dAY
> EagleTac D25A/c Mini = Erik1213, reppans , Sgt. LED , Pete2s , Espionage Studio , bushmattster
> ...


----------



## Wacki (Sep 16, 2012)

fixed.


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 16, 2012)

Wacki said:


> fixed.



FWIW Wacki, the Niteye Eye 10 was my 1st choice (second paragraph) in post #12...My fault for the confusing post. Thanks.


----------



## THE_dAY (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Wacki, you can delete my name from the Arc AAA and Preon ReVO, I just used them to show the size of the Fenix E15 (my only edc for 2012) thx


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL

Its like "What's the best car"



For me, the Klarus XT11 wins....all those wimpy 300 or less lumen lights would not work for me....I need more than that to do what I have to do. I also have keychain lights, etc, that do what those other "EDC's" do, but, I almost never use them, I reach for the XT11 instead, as it just WORKS better.



If I barely needed a light, sure, then a lesser light would be fine.

The Zebralight SC600 is also pretty handy sometimes.


----------



## DaDoWL (Sep 17, 2012)

anethema said:


> Yeah I'm not sure how many people will argue that HDS is far and away the best EDC in terms of interface and quality in 2012 or before. Prob one of the best built lights that exist, very quick momentary or latching access to quite a few modes from off or on, all potted electronics, and built like a tank. They pop up on the marketplace once in a while, but new ones are months out for anyone ordering, so that is the bad part about em I guess.



I'm new to light so excuse me for this question please... What is an HDS?


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 17, 2012)

DaDoWL said:


> I'm new to light so excuse me for this question please... What is an HDS?




A brand of light.


----------



## BigBluefish (Sep 26, 2012)

I've either got a SureFire Backup or a Quark 1xAA Tactical w/14500 as my main EDC, depending on whether I'm in a suit (E1B) or Dockers or jeans (Quark). There's also always an EagleTac D25A Mini in my suit jacket, or a 2 x CR123 light in the pocket of a heavier jacket or coat when the weather dictates.


----------



## kamote-fries (Sep 26, 2012)

I edc my e2dl with an f04 diffuser. The diffuser creates a floody beam with no hotspot and it helps protect my pockets from being torn by the strike bezel. If i need throw or need to hit someone, I just remove the diffuser. I like having the option to have a thrower and a flood light. I also have an e15 on my keychain as backup.


----------



## Jash (Sep 26, 2012)

Fenix PD20. It's small, efficient and easy to use one handed. I'm still on the first cell I put in it after I purchased it quite a few months ago, and it's still showing above 3v. I thought the lack of being able to us RCR-123 cells would be an issue, but it only gets used for maybe 5-10mins a week on low and medium while walking from the car to the house. So I figure 2-3 cells per year is hardly anything to worry about from a cost perspective.

I have other lights I use for work and other tasks once I'm home (all rechargable cells), but the PD20 is ALWAYS in my EDC bag.


----------



## Bolster (Sep 27, 2012)

High-CRI 1AAA Quark Preon for me as I need a minimalist solution for pocket carry. 
If headlamp, either H501w or H502c Zebralight.


----------



## jamie.91 (Sep 27, 2012)

I've been carrying my nitecore d11 on 14500, but to be honest, I don't like it, aa lights aren't bright enough on alkalises, even with the spring cut down the button hurts my thumb :wimp: and the UI is too slow and I often use it on high rather than faff about with it.

My all time favourite has to be my quark mini 123, it's perfect, it's so damn small, it's proved to be quite tough and waterproof, it's bright and has a good tint and most of all the modes are good (hidden flashy ones)

I did have a sunwayman m10a but it just was not bright enough and couldn't take a 14500 :,( so I sold it before I abused it.

My next light to try will be a Sunwayman of some kind probably, I do like the olights s10 and nitecore explorer series but... The Olight has the magnet which to me will probably be a pain and the nitecore had quality issues which put me off 

Jamie


----------



## Brasso (Sep 27, 2012)

Correction, mine was e1l and SC80, not SC30 


Same as me. Either the E1L or the SC80c.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Sep 27, 2012)

When I think EDC. I think 'easily carried' and my HDS 200T. is easy to carry, bomb proof, superbly finished and has the best UI. I've come across! :thumbsup:


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sparky's Magic said:


> When I think EDC. I think 'easily carried' and my HDS 200T. is easy to carry, bomb proof, superbly finished and has the best UI. I've come across! :thumbsup:



I had a HDS but it started experiencing odd behaviors and became unreliable after about two years of normal use. I'm currently waiting a replacement. While I agree on the UI, finish, and ease of carry I think 'bomb proof' is thrown around too freely. While I know that anything can break and things happen I've read through many threads and posts on this web site and have found other HDS owners who have had problems requiring warranty replacement of the light. I recall one poster stating that two of his three lights had to be returned for new ones. I liked my light very much and was disappointed in it's failure but I have another one on the way so we'll see how that one works out. I'm not bashing the light nor trying to insinuate that they are unreliable I just think we should be aware that they do break and in terms of reliability, IMO, they are not the best. 

BTW, I always thought the best measurement of reliability is the test of time. My Maglites and Surefire all have about twenty years of use and they work fine.


----------



## NCF8710 (Sep 27, 2012)

Pocket carry: JetBeam RRT-01 with AW 18350 IMR
Keyring carry: iTP A3 EOS Upgraded with Energizer Ultimate Lithium AAA

I don't leave home without them.


----------



## Mr460mag (Sep 27, 2012)

Keyring carry: Fenix E05 with Energizer Ultimate Lithium AAA. Over five hours runtime
Pocket carry: 4sevens Mini cr2 NW.


----------



## PilotBart (Sep 27, 2012)

I am new to EDCing a flashight but I really enjoy my JetBeam RRT-01. I always have it with me and for now it fits my needs nicely. Who knows what the future will hold?


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm a Quark AA 14500 guy, but since i got a Sunwayman C20C, it has been sharing the EDC limelight in my daily use. I love the fact that I can leave it on overnight for up to two days then it still has enough juice to be EDC the next day. I had my eye on the EC2 of the Nitecore brand but since the quality issues plagued that model, i skipped it and got the C20C. I'm glad to have made the better choice.


----------



## knguye11 (Oct 5, 2012)

I like SF E1L because of its size. I use this at work when crawling under desk to fix cable. Good weight for backpacking.


----------



## Gravediggaz (Oct 18, 2012)

gotta say I love my *ITP* *A3* EOS on my keychain.....such a great light and I use it the most!


----------



## Bigpapi13 (Oct 18, 2012)

Fenix PD20 the last few years. Very simple to operate and perfect size for EDC. It has taken a lot of abuse and still runs flawlessly.


----------



## AZPops (Oct 18, 2012)

Surefire T1A on my key ring!


----------



## Dubois (Oct 18, 2012)

I've been carrying the SWM C10R - torpedo. It feels nice in the hand, and compact, but the UI is becoming a bit of a pain - I sometimes just can't get the timing right, and it comes on in momentary, then off when I release the switch.


----------



## Kueh (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine is the Fenix TK15 .... 4 levels and strobe with good runtimes..... not wild about the tactical ring.....debating on removing it and the pocket clip.


----------



## Phased_Array (Oct 18, 2012)

Carried a Preon for a couple year's or so but every fall to the ground left it's mark. Seems on a keyring the Preon's weight always aims it's head to hit the ground first. 
It eventually died from multiple(dozens) of head traumas. Replaced it with a Titanium Preon and after numerous multiple falls(the head still hits the ground first) there has been no physical damage even with the weight of the keys behind it. 
Carry all the time, powerful, lightweight, keyring. Still gets the ooh's and ahhh's and "Where can I get one?" when it's turned on, usually an emergency of some sort.


----------



## jdavis (Oct 18, 2012)

Currently carrying a Fenix LD01 with 10440 LiMn on my key chain. Tons of output for when I need it (300 or so lumens probably?), not much run time, but not a big deal since I can recharge it quickly while perusing CPF.  

I'm thinking of adding a Thrunite Ti with lithium primary as a small secondary key chain light for times when I might need more run time. Haven't had that problem yet.


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Peak Logan 17500 Nichia219 w/ momentary switch. Hard to beat.
My second is a Quark MiNi AA Neutral from the first neutral run. I'figured out a clip for it early on, and I still reach for it often.
My keychains have a Quantum DD for mine, and a Peak Eiger 10280 Neutral for my set of keys to my wife's.

Any of these can be top of the list.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Oct 18, 2012)

I think my current vote would be for the Niteye Eye10.

It's quite small, yet produces a tremendous amount of light with a perfect beam pattern. Easy to use and reliable magnetic control ring that can be operated with a handshake grip. When run on IMR 18350, it's nearly as bright as my Zebralight SC600, yet so much smaller.

Some of the other EDC lights I purchased this year are smaller (Balder HD1, Eagletac D series, Olight S10). Some may be brighter (Eagletac D series). But none incorporate the reliablity and ease of use of the Eye10.

*Note that no light is perfect. Each of EDC lights I've tried this year have their flaws. For instance*:
*(1) Eagletac D25a, D25a Ti, D25c *- extremely small with very high output on IMR. Gets hot extremely fast on IMR. And loses access to all medium modes. Occasionally loses access to all except max power mode which makes the light rather useless. Not much point in carrying a light that only has 1 mode and which can only be used on it for 30 seconds before waiting for the light to cool. Also the D25s have no moonlight mode at least on IMR.
*(2) Olight S10 *- great size. Nice side switch. Good shortcut to moonlight. Downsides: no shortcut to max power. Output is not extremely high and has a greenish tint.
*(3) Balder HD1 *- great size and feels really nice in hand. Beautiful tint with a very floody beam for up close. Downside: Can be hard to turn off. No moonlight mode. Always comes on in high.
*(4) Zebralight SC80* - extremely grippy and feels great in the hand. Perfectly positioned button. Downside: Feels big and heavy for what it does. Bigger than it needs to be for CR123 or AA. Not very bright.
*(5) Sunwayman V11R* - nice shape. Magnetic control ring and tailcap switch. Downside: larger than some of the other available CR123 lights. Dimmer than the Eye10.
*(6) Jetbeam RRT-01 *- very similar to Eye10 with grippier body and control ring. Downside: ugly beam pattern and lower output than Eye10.
*(7) Jetbeam TCR-01* - titanium version of the RRT-01. Feels great in hand. Magnetic ring is silent. Downside is it's heavier than the RRT-01 with the same beam pattern.
*(8) Niteye Eye10 *- Brighter than RRT-01 and with a flawless beam pattern. Sells for less than the Jetbeam version even though construction quality is every bit as high. Downside: detentes on grip ring are noisy and reduce the user's ability to precisely adjust brightness. Also the grip ring is only knurled on one side making it somewhat harder to turn than the ring on the RRT-01.

Why do I think the Eye10 is the best? When I grab a light for my pocket the one I'm usually grabbing is the Eye10. It's hard to beat the output, beam pattern and brightness. Is it perfect? no. Personally I think the Eye10 would be better without detentes, with a neutral emitter, and with a fully knurled magnetic ring.

*What I'm looking forward to coming up*:
*Olight S10 Ti satin* - very nice look and with a neutral XM-L emitter.
*Zebralight SC52 *- the SC51 was a classic light and my EDC for a long time. The SC52 sounds like it addresses some of the SC51's major problems. Can't wait for more info to come out on this light.


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 19, 2012)

Been carrying a LD12 in my shirt pocket the last month,it gets my vote .


----------



## snakyjake (Oct 19, 2012)

I think magnetic control rings lights are the winners for 2012.


----------



## Watts On (Oct 20, 2012)

The Fenix E25 is just right for me. It fits in the cargo pocket of my winter coat, uses 2 AA's, and has great runtime that would last through a long cold night or two.


----------



## jamie.91 (Oct 20, 2012)

People are gonna cry at my suggestion but i think the xeno E03 is right up there for a few simple reasons.

Us flashaholics never carry just one light, I usually have around 2 or 3 around me weather in the van, pocket or tool box, and one thing most of us don't like is damaging our lights  so when I'm at work and I need a light I grab my xeno E03 first because I'm not fussed if it gets broke, scratched or dropped, I just wash the oil off in the sink when I'm done :thumbs up:

alltough my quark mini, fenix LD01 SS and thrunite tn11 are nearby i think the xeno is a great light for the money, and its bright enough for my work needs on a 14500

Jamie


----------



## davyro (Oct 20, 2012)

jamie.91 said:


> People are gonna cry at my suggestion but i think the xeno E03 is right up there for a few simple reasons.
> 
> Us flashaholics never carry just one light, I usually have around 2 or 3 around me weather in the van, pocket or tool box, and one thing most of us don't like is damaging our lights  so when I'm at work and I need a light I grab my xeno E03 first because I'm not fussed if it gets broke, scratched or dropped, I just wash the oil off in the sink when I'm done :thumbs up:
> 
> ...



I put mine as my HDS but like you i carry my xeno e03 with 14500 in my work van as i don't mind it getting a bit of abuse so i know exactly where your coming from Jamie & i think you make a very good point.


----------



## twl (Oct 20, 2012)

I'll tell you about a really nice little-known light called the N-Light B10. It has some limitations, but it works very nicely.
I got this light in a very cheap deal from someone who thought it was defective. He put a CR123 in it, and in blinked all the time, and wouldn't run normally.
It turns out that it is for UNPROTECTED lithium-ion 16340 ONLY and it blinks when its low-battery protection circuit is about to kick in at 3v. It thought the CR123 was a nearly depleted 16340, and was signaling that it's going to need changing. The 3v CR123 just didn't have the voltage that this light is supposed to run on. It needs the 4.2v of the lithium-ion rechargeables. No protected 16340 batteries will fit, so it is very battery specific.

But this little light performs! It is only 2.5" long, is all stainless steel, has a neutral XPG in it, and puts out 280 lumens on high. It's a 3-mode twisty.
They call it the "Atomic Bomb" because it has a bomb-like shape, and is actually a 16340 copy of the famous Jil-Lite from Korea. The Jil-Lite was CR2.
Real nice tint. Great beam shape, nice and clean. Super compact and easy to carry. Reliable, and no mode-skipping.
I really like it.

The problem is that unprotected 16340 batteries are getting hard to find now. And protected ones won't fit.
This little N-Light B10 has found its place as my go to light around the house when I just want to grab something that will do just about anything, and I don't have to be concerned about it getting scratched or dropped, or anything. I got it for less than $10 shipped, even though it originally sold for something like $40.

It's no longer available, apparently. CNQualityGoods used to have it, but not any more.

Best Chinese light I ever had.
Of course, if anything ever goes wrong with it, or unprotected 16340 cells are no longer made, then that's the end of it.


----------



## wjv (Oct 20, 2012)

Have a Fenix PD22 that I really like. But the PD32 also seems quite nice.

Pretty good run times -
PD22 - 1 CR123
8L. 97h
46L. 10h
95L. 4:32h
190L 2:00h

Very impressive run times. . 
PD32 - 2 CR123
6L. 240h 
70L. 16:00h
135L. 8:00h
330L. 2:00h


----------



## Timothybil (Oct 20, 2012)

I guess I get to stand by myself again. I have to vote for the good old Microstream. I have had both versions, and while I agree the switch on the new version is a little too stiff, it still has to be one of the best single AAA lights around. It is so small I often forget it is in my pocket, but it is right there when I need a little light to look under something or in the back corner of the walkin-reefer when my bod is between the only light and where I am looking. My second vote would be the Streamlight ProTac EMS, especially now that I have figured out the UI (gotta tap that button FAST!). I like the light levels and the fact that it comes on on low, but has more if I need it.


----------



## LightWalker (Oct 20, 2012)

wjv said:


> Have a Fenix PD22 that I really like. But the PD32 also seems quite nice.
> 
> Pretty good run times -
> PD22 - 1 CR123
> ...



Those lights have awsome runtimes.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 21, 2012)

I would say; Fenix LD12, Thrunite T10, Olight i2


----------



## Abe87 (Oct 21, 2012)

I only have a few lights but my favorite is my Eagletac D25A Clicky. It is small and has good deep carry clip. Its really bright for its size.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Oct 22, 2012)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Best setup: Sunwayman v11r. Carry your spare battery in a Spark Sk3.
> 
> For pure EDC, I'd say the Sunwayman V11R. The ring plus pushbutton is about the best EDC UI going (for me personally, at least), great size, incredible power on 16340. Right now, for me, the only products that are even close to competing are offered by Jetbeam and Niteye, also having ring controls.
> 
> I like to carry a backup battery in my jacket pocket or whatever, and with the advent of mini-sized 123 lights, I've decided it no longer makes sense to carry a spare battery in a plastic case, since a mini-sized 123 light is as small as most battery carriers and not much heavier -- and now you have a spare light, as well. I chose the Spark SK3 for this, it gave me none of the problems my Quark Mini did, and it specifically supports 16340 so I can carry either 123 or 16340 in it, either of which will run the v11r



Is the beam brighter using a rcr123a instead of a 16340?


----------



## peterscm (Oct 23, 2012)

I EDC Eye10 (clips to pant pcoket), LD01 in my coin wallet as backup and E05 to my keychain. Both LD01 and E05 are using Energizer Ultimate Lithium. Additional E05 using NiMh in my pocket camera carry bag.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Oct 23, 2012)

For two years my primary edc has been and still is a Quark AA with a neutral tint XML head, a 14500 Li-ion rechargeable battery, regular UI, deep carry pocket clip, and a tactical clicky switch. This little light has perfect mode spacing ranging from 0.3 lumens to somewhere around 400 lumens (because of the 3.7v Li-ion battery.....which the light was designed for.) Runtimes are excellent with the Li-ion battery too. The Quark AA got a name change, and is now called the Quark Pro QPA. It is #10 on the "Flashaholics Must Have" top 10 list for some good reasons.

My secondary edc (on my keychain) is the ITP A3 EOS (which was replaced & rebranded as the Olight i3...same light.) This light is #8 on the Top 10 list for some more good reasons.

I'm hoping the new Zebralight SC52 will share the role as my primary edc....we will soon see.


----------



## sandalian (Oct 24, 2012)

IMO, best EDC flashlight is Zebralight SC51. I owned a neutral white version, fit perfectly on the side of my Maxped Tactile or clip it on my belt. One thing I like from this flashlight is it always started from low mode.







I also carry Thrunite Ti as keychain for backup.


----------



## chenko (Oct 24, 2012)

The best one I tried, by far, is Zebralight SC51W.
With that light I had it all: high output, nice tint, great efficiency, smart UI, little bulk and weight, firefly mode, long runtime, operation on an easy to source and cheap AA battery. I find it difficult to imagine a better pocket EDC light.


----------



## Ishango (Oct 24, 2012)

For me the best EDC flashlight was my Zebralight SC51w / close with its' brother H51Fw, although it's close with some other candidates. It has an excellent tint, good output, a great UI and the clip is very sturdy. That it also works on easy to charge Eneloops makes it great for me. Just a minor flaw is the accidental activation if you do not twist the tailcap. I'm keeping track with the announced SC52 now, because it seems it solves the latter.

Recently though I bought the Eagletac D25C clicky after reading some great reviews and I really like that light and it has seen the most EDC hours of use in my EDC rotation since then.


----------



## Racer (Oct 24, 2012)

My votes for best EDC of 2012:

- V11R: Maximum versatility. Goes from nightstand light to UFO encounter with a slight twist of the wrist.

- LD01: Compact and powerful.

- T10: Compact AA, 3 mode nightstand light.


----------



## izaic3 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm going to have to go with the Thrunite Ti as well. Just got a couple of them in the recent sale, and I gotta say for $10 you can't really go wrong. Small, versatile, durable, there when you need it. Useful light outputs for about 95% of what I would need it for.


----------



## Ian2381 (Oct 24, 2012)

For me its the DQG AA stainless steel.
Been carrying one in my pocket for a few months now and it simply replaced any of my pocketable lights.
So small its great as a keychain light even for an AA.


----------



## herculaneum79 (Oct 25, 2012)

Surely the HDS Rotary is the best flashlight I bought in 2012 so far. I've been waiting half a year to receive it, but I love my Rotary! Durable, easy to operate, enough output, perfect body.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Oct 25, 2012)

Lighteous said:


> I find myself carrying my JetBeam RRT-01 the most. I absolutely love that light! Before the RRT-01 usually carried a ZL SC51. I have an HDS Rotary, which is awesome in most every conceivable way, except for its size. My RRT-01 suits my pocket better.
> 
> I have a Niteye Eye10 on the way and I almost ordered a Sunwayman V11R. I really like the magnetic control ring, the small size, the explosion of light on high and the incredibly low on low.




Let me know which one you like the most out of the three!


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Same two lights I have for a long time: Zebralight H51w and Maratac AAA.

Both are on-person EDC and used as both flashlights and headlamps.


----------



## ss355 (Oct 25, 2012)

For more than 2 years now I've carried a Mini CR2 every day. Three things make it the perfect EDC for me:

- the size of the light makes it unobtrusive for pocket carry; I find AAA lights, even though smaller in diameter, too long for comfortable pocket carry
- the three outputs levels were thoughtfully programmed; I find the output levels very useful
- the low-med-high sequence suits me perfectly

The only things I'd change would be the color temp of my current light (the high CRI version fixes that) and the UI of the Surefire Titan.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Oct 25, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I think my current vote would be for the Niteye Eye10.
> 
> It's quite small, yet produces a tremendous amount of light with a perfect beam pattern. Easy to use and reliable magnetic control ring that can be operated with a handshake grip. When run on IMR 18350, it's nearly as bright as my Zebralight SC600, yet so much smaller.
> 
> ...



Has the eye10 ever turn on by accident while in your pocket due to the in switching being the ring itself??


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Oct 25, 2012)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Has the eye10 ever turn on by accident while in your pocket due to the in switching being the ring itself??



Never.

I think the magnetic rings used in the RRT-01, TCR-01, and Eye-10 are virtually impossible to accidentally turn on the pocket. Much more secure than any light using a button.

To easily turn the magnetic rings you have to evenly grip the ring from opposite sides of the light. Easy to do one-handed with thumb and forefinger, but will pretty much never happen accidentally in the pocket.

The Eye10 is even more secure in that only half the ring is textured and the ring has detentes... several of which you must turn through to even turn the light on.


----------



## Gravediggaz (Oct 30, 2012)

Racer said:


> My votes for best EDC of 2012:
> 
> - V11R: Maximum versatility. Goes from nightstand light to UFO encounter with a slight twist of the wrist.
> 
> ...



I need to get the v11r!


----------



## kinsa (Oct 31, 2012)

I only have a few lights but my favorite is my k40


----------



## mmace1 (Oct 31, 2012)

A DQG II (or the minor upgrade - DQG III). Tiniest AAA light in existence. 

In my mind - and this is from growing up in the country on 6 acres, then living in a city. It's enough. That said - I was in the empty countryside, but not a farm, maybe needs there are higher. 

Max is 60 lumens for a little over an hour on eneloops. It's so small it's not noticeable even in a coin pocket. I can't ever imagine in a single day (sans Zombie Apocalypse that hits when I'm away from home/car) - needing more than 60 lumens for an hour. Though the (5?) lumen setting lasts dramatically longer. And that's enough to see where you're stepping at night. 

Also - it takes rechargeable batteries - and not li-ions, which require a completely new charger just for my flashlight. And a charger people often advice to "not leave charging when you're not at home". I've used li-ion before but...for home use, that just seems annoying. I also dislike the derogation the cells experience vs. Eneloops. li-ion is more efficent - but again...

60 lumens for an hour everyday. It seems like enough. I've probably yet to use more than 3 minutes of that on the *best* "Oh cool I can totally make this easier with my EDC nobody knew I had" day. 

So, that's my favorite EDC. I'm not really one to care about "very smooth threads" though, or other things I think are kind of superfluous for a tool. Decent HA3 (or HA2 - Romisen) finish, and waterproof to a meter or so, and I'm happy. The fact it's LED already means it's shock resistance works for me. 

Then - for travel - I take an Eagletac D25A2 as an EDC- an extremely minimalistic 2xAA. It's essentially a copied/improved version of 4sevens Quark Mini 2xAA. 

Then (off topic), for ****ing around I have a Fenix TK41...and as soon as something significantly brither, and reasonably-sized that uses standard AA/etc. comes along, I might buy that!


----------



## liteboy (Oct 31, 2012)

Posts by users without a sig line listing lights you own, in my opinion, mean very little. Everyone has different ownership breadth and experiences, which factors importantly into the recommendations he makes. Knowing that a person who owns an HDS 170, for example, who also says Olgiht S10 is his favorite, says a lot more to me.


----------



## flatline (Oct 31, 2012)

This year I've either been grabbing my high CRI HDS clicky or my Energizer Tactical AA ($15 at Target).

It all comes down to whether I want to holster carry or clip carry that day.

--flatline


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Oct 31, 2012)

liteboy said:


> Posts by users without a sig line listing lights you own, in my opinion, mean very little. Everyone has different ownership breadth and experiences, which factors importantly into the recommendations he makes. Knowing that a person who owns an HDS 170, for example, who also says Olgiht S10 is his favorite, says a lot more to me.



Hard to list everything off-hand. Still, the question is "what is the best EDC of 2012?", not "what is my best EDC?". Looking at my 2012 lights offhand:

Jetbeam RRT-01
Jetbeam TCR-01
Sunwayman V11R High CRI
Olight S10 Baton
Balder HD1 neutral XM-L
Zebralight SC80 cool white
Eagletac D25c neutral XM-L
Eagletac D25a neutral XM-L
Eagletac D25a Ti neutral XM-L
Niteye Eye10
DQGIII mini neutral SS

Of the bunch I think the Niteye Eye10 is probably the best. It's control ring is very simple and easy to use, its OP reflector gives a better beam profile than the Jetbeams. And at 660+ lumens, it's the brightest light of the bunch, with only the Eagletacs coming close. It's also fully functional on li-ion and can run on an 18350 cell.

1. The Jetbeams are nice (especially the TCR-01), but the Eye10 pulls ahead in beam profile and raw output.
2. The Olight S10 has a greenish tint, lacks a shortcut to high, and doesn't have the highest output, but otherwise is a really cool little light. Olight should have made double-click the shortcut to high rather than strobe.
3. The Balder HD1 has a beautiful floody neutral beam and feels great in the hand, but lacks runtime, can be hard to turn off, and lacks sufficient low modes.
4. The Zebralight isn't very bright and the body feels too thick and heavy, though the switch and interface are excellent.
5. The Eagletacs are very small and simple, and are super-bright on IMR cells, but they lack full support for li-ion. On li-ion, they'll get too hot to hold within a minute, lose all medium modes, and half the time will also lose low mode. The result is a light that only runs reliably on high for less than a minute a time.... definitely not sufficient for EDC.
6. Sunwayman V11r High CRI - orangish beam is a bit too warm tinted for me. Nice light. Feels good in the hand with a good interface. Inferior to the Jetbeams and Niteye though because the light has to be flipped in the hand to manipulate all the controls.
7. DQGIII mini neutral - tiny light with 2 well-spaced modes. Nice tint and excellent floody beam profile. However, the head wobbles and there appear to be insufficient threads holding it to the body. If I carried it in my pocket on my keychain I expect the head would fall off and get lost within a month. This doesn't exactly inspire peace of mind as a keychain light, but it's really too small to carry loose in a main pants pocket.

Of the EDC lights listed above, when I grab one for my pocket EDC at the start of the day, the one I'm most likely to grab is the Eye10.

Of course 2012 isn't quite over. I have a couple more lights on order. Perhaps one of them will dethrone the Eye10...

1. Olight S10 Ti satin - nice titanium finish. Neutral XM-L emitter should fix the S10's green tint problem, but the lack of a shortcut to high and lower max output will still remain.

2. Zebralight SC52 - looks awesome. The SC51 was a true classic. It did so many things right and was a great EDC. The SC52 looks to be even better... fixing some of the biggest of the SC51's issues (lack of recessed switch, low output, too-smooth body). This could be the light to dethrone the Eye10 from my pocket!

3. Zebralight SC52c - I don't have one on order, but I've always thought about getting a neutral zebralight. This might be my next purchase...


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 31, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Hard to list everything off-hand. Still, the question is "what is the best EDC of 2012?", not "what is my best EDC?". Looking at my 2012 lights offhand:
> 
> Jetbeam RRT-01
> Jetbeam TCR-01
> ...



I agree with your Eye 10 assessment Fireclaw18, as I too believe it's the best small EDC light (in beam quality/tint and UI) of any light I own, and I have several from your list. Your comments re: the Eagletacs interested me in that you state that half the time they lose low mode using Li-ion's? Are you speaking about IMR's in particular or do you include standard 16340 ICR's causing the loss of low as well? Are you speaking of both the D25C and D25A losing low?

I ask because I have two D25C's w/XM-L U2 emitters (Alum. & Ti) and only use 16340 ICR's and although they do get hot very fast, I only lose medium and have found that even with the heat dissipation to my hand, I can still use them on turbo/max for a few minutes without any emitter/driver damage (which is usually longer than I need that that kind of output for anyway). Plus the small form factor with such a high output (even w/CR123 3v primaries they still output almost 400 lumens) I find then to be my second most carried lights recently.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Oct 31, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Of the bunch I think the Niteye Eye10 is probably the best. It's control ring is very simple and easy to use, its OP reflector gives a better beam profile than the Jetbeams. And at 660+ lumens, it's the brightest light of the bunch, with only the Eagletacs coming close. It's also fully functional on li-ion and can run on an 18350 cell.



I thought the eye10 only reaches 260 lumens??


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 31, 2012)

Southpaw1925 said:


> I thought the eye10 only reaches 260 lumens??



That's just with 3v primaries. Subwoofer's CPF review measured it at 563 lumens with std. ICR 16340's and 662 lumens on IMR's...


----------



## HaileStorm (Oct 31, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Of the bunch I think the Niteye Eye10 is probably the best. It's control ring is very simple and easy to use, its OP reflector gives a better beam profile than the Jetbeams. And at 660+ lumens, it's the brightest light of the bunch, with only the Eagletacs coming close. It's also fully functional on li-ion and can run on an 18350 cell.



660 lumens? Wow... I gotta get me one of these. Been checking it out for awhile. Can anyone else confirm this? What's the runtime at 660lm?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Oct 31, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> That's just with 3v primaries. Subwoofer's CPF review measured it at 563 lumens with std. ICR 16340's and 662 lumens on IMR's...



This.

You can find subwoofer's review in the flashlight review section on CPF. On IMR 18350 the Eye10 is VERY bright. Almost as bright as my much larger Zebralight SC600.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Oct 31, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> ...Your comments re: the Eagletacs interested me in that you state that half the time they lose low mode using Li-ion's? Are you speaking about IMR's in particular or do you include standard 16340 ICR's causing the loss of low as well? Are you speaking of both the D25C and D25A losing low?
> 
> I ask because I have two D25C's w/XM-L U2 emitters (Alum. & Ti) and only use 16340 ICR's and although they do get hot very fast, I only lose medium and have found that even with the heat dissipation to my hand, I can still use them on turbo/max for a few minutes without any emitter/driver damage (which is usually longer than I need that that kind of output for anyway). Plus the small form factor with such a high output (even w/CR123 3v primaries they still output almost 400 lumens) I find then to be my second most carried lights recently.



My problem is with the D25 on AW IMR cells. Due to the high current involved I have not attempted to run these lights on ICR cells as I expect the current draw would exceed the maximum safe discharge rate for ICR 14500 cells.

On li-ion cells, the D25 loses all medium modes. This leaves two modes: direct drive (with the bezel tightened) and low (with the bezel loosened). 

If the light reliably worked like this it would still be usable. Unfortunately, at seemingly random moments, usually after touching the bezel, the light will arbitrarily lose the "low" mode and ONLY run in direct drive max power.... no matter how much I loosen the bezel or how many times I half-press the button to cycle through all modes. Low literally disppears completely. Sometimes I can get it back. Sometimes I can't.

This problem occurs with all 3 of my D25s. But seems to occur more often on my two D25a lights rather than my D25c.

The only way to get reliable multi-mode operation at anything other than max power mode seems to be to not use li-ion cells. My conclusion is that the D25a and c models are unsuited to EDC carry with li-ion and should only be used with lower voltage cells. Li-ion can be trotted out occasionally to show off to friends, but are too unreliable for pocket carry in those lights.


----------



## cland72 (Oct 31, 2012)

Beedy said:


> What did you use every day in your pocket, and why? Perhaps the best 2 or 3?



Everyday is a QMini123 HCRI (corporate workplace, can't carry on hip or clip to pocket)
When I can go bigger, E1L
When I can go even bigger, E2DL
If I'm walking in an extremely dark area, I'll grab my M6 but it is hardly my "EDC"


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 31, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> My problem is with the D25 on AW IMR cells. Due to the high current involved I have not attempted to run these lights on ICR cells as I expect the current draw would exceed the maximum safe discharge rate for ICR 14500 cells.
> 
> On li-ion cells, the D25 loses all medium modes. This leaves two modes: direct drive (with the bezel tightened) and low (with the bezel loosened).
> 
> ...



Pity...guess I'm lucky my D25C'c have kept all modes (including disco and moonlight/low) except medium on Li-ion's. I think I'd contact Eagletac about it, since even though they do go out of regulation on 3.7v ICR Li-ion's, Eagletac's website clearly states they accept this as a power source.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Oct 31, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> Pity...guess I'm lucky my D25C'c have kept all modes (including disco and moonlight/low) except medium on Li-ion's. I think I'd contact Eagletac about it, since even though they do go out of regulation on 3.7v ICR Li-ion's, Eagletac's website clearly states they accept this as a power source.



And they do accept it as a power source. They just only work reliably on max power direct drive mode.

The D25a titanium seems especially risky on IMR at max power. The head gets noticeably hot the instant the power is turned on and becomes too hot to comfortably touch within 30 seconds.


----------



## dss_777 (Oct 31, 2012)

Still carry an Arc AAA on the keychain, and use it every day. Wears very well, and oddly enough, it still seems to provide enough light most of the time. 

I also use the Malkoff MD2+M61+high/low ring every day- around the house, camping, out walking the dogs, and for general bump-in-the-night purposes. Have a Malkoff Wildcat for BIGGER bumps-in-the-night, and various other Malkoff-equipped 6P format lights in cars and odd spots... these I grab as needed, they're just too big to haul around as an EDC, except in a bag.


----------



## Yourfun2 (Oct 31, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> Pity...guess I'm lucky my D25C'c have kept all modes (including disco and moonlight/low) except medium on Li-ion's. I think I'd contact Eagletac about it, since even though they do go out of regulation on 3.7v ICR Li-ion's, Eagletac's website clearly states they accept this as a power source.



Lucky indeed! My D25C With RCR does moonlight and high plus all the blinkers. No turbo. At least it doesn't get hot.:ironic:


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Oct 31, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> That's just with 3v primaries. Subwoofer's CPF review measured it at 563 lumens with std. ICR 16340's and 662 lumens on IMR's...



What is the difference between cr123, rcr123, 16350, 18350, and imr?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Oct 31, 2012)

Chalk another one up for the EagleTac's Neutral Ti D25C Clicky.
Small, light, tough, easy to carry, easy to use, great moonlight, useful med-low, "Wow" Turbo. Decent hotspot, great spill, nice tint. Great runtime on low. Everyday I have a choice, and nearly every day I choose this.
Of course, I'm still waiting for my Hi CRI HDS Clicky.

I tried a bunch this year.
Honorable mentions:
PhotonFanatic Groovy!: Great feel, smoothest beam ever, nice white tint; only 1 mode, and somewhat finicky switch.
47's neutral Quark Tactical 123x: Good size, light, affordable, great tint, nice beam, can set Moonloght as Primary; have to chose which 2 modes to default; threads or O-Ring sometimes don't cooperate, and either won't switch modes, or won't come on.
47's Preon2: bright, good mode spacing, pretty colors; std clicky comes on inadvertantly, a little long for its girth, and kinda slick.
EagleTac Neutral P20C2MKII: Perfect balance of spot vs throw, nice size for a 2xCR123, great tint, great UI; I was perfectly happy with it until I discovered bright single-cell lights. 2xCR123 is just a little too big for the pocket sometimes.
JetBeam E3S: Pretty, weighty, easy UI, great length:width ratio, good mode spacing; off tint, kinda heavy, a little slick. I was very happy with it until I tried some others.


----------



## T45 (Oct 31, 2012)

For me the Quark Mini 123 and Maratac AA work really well. I probably prefer the Mini over all, but I do have some concerns about finding spare batteries if the need ever arose. I am curious about trying the Sunwayman V11R and M10A.


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 31, 2012)

Southpaw1925 said:


> What is the difference between cr123, rcr123, 16350, 18350, and imr?



I'm certainly one of the least qualified to speak to the subject of batteries, and many others on this forum are far more knowledgable than I, but a CR123 is a 3v lithium non-rechargable "primary" battery. RCR123 and, industry term 16340 is esentially the same thing, a 3.7v nominal (4.2v right off charger) rechargable lithium-ion battery, typically refering to a lithium-cobalt chemistry or ICR. An 18350 is an IMR, also a 3.7v rechargable, or specifically a lithium-manganese safe chemistry (no protection circuit needed w/these).

For a great way to get a better understanding of the various types of batteries, go to Batteryuniversity.com and click on types of lithium-ion batteries for a quick education on the subject.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Oct 31, 2012)

cyclesport said:


> I'm certainly one of the least qualified to speak to the subject of batteries, and many others on this forum are far more knowledgable than I, but a CR123 is a 3v lithium non-rechargable "primary" battery. RCR123 and, industry term 16340 is esentially the same thing, a 3.7v nominal (4.2v right off charger) rechargable lithium-ion battery, typically refering to a lithium-cobalt chemistry or ICR. An 18350 is an IMR, also a 3.7v rechargable, or specifically a lithium-manganese safe chemistry (no protection circuit needed w/these).
> 
> For a great way to get a better understanding of the various types of batteries, go to Batteryuniversity.com and click on types of lithium-ion batteries for a quick education on the subject.



Thanks for looking out


----------



## liteboy (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's a good reason not to buy ANY Niteye products, and for that matter to be very suspicious of ANY lights made in China. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?328804-A-quot-copy-quot

As tempted as I am to buy the RELATIVELY lower costing and higher performing lights, the reason they are such is that they copy ideas and designs from others and furthermore take advantage of their own citizens, while a handful of business owners and powerful politicians rake in the money. The next U.S. president must stop this unfair trade relationship we have with China or this country will sink further into the abyss. Heard of Huawei?? Sorry for the rant.


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 1, 2012)

liteboy said:


> Here's a good reason not to buy ANY Niteye products, and for that matter to be very suspicious of ANY lights made in China.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?328804-A-quot-copy-quot
> The next U.S. president must stop this unfair trade relationship we have with China or this country will sink further into the abyss. Heard of Huawei?? Sorry for the rant.



A little harsh, don't you think? I don't really care where your statement leads, but really... It's uncalled for.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 1, 2012)

liteboy said:


> Here's a good reason not to buy ANY Niteye products, and for that matter to be very suspicious of ANY lights made in China.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?328804-A-quot-copy-quot
> 
> As tempted as I am to buy the RELATIVELY lower costing and higher performing lights, the reason they are such is that they copy ideas and designs from others and furthermore take advantage of their own citizens, while a handful of business owners and powerful politicians rake in the money. The next U.S. president must stop this unfair trade relationship we have with China or this country will sink further into the abyss. Heard of Huawei?? Sorry for the rant.



This seems most irrelevant to deciding what is the best EDC flashlight of 2012.

In determining what is the best, I consider factors like size, ergonomics, performance, beam profile, tint and UI.

The politics of where a light is made might affect my decision to buy a light, but doesn't affect whether the light itself was the best in its class.

Also an overgeneralized statement against all products made in China seems rather extreme. Take a look around your house. Probably over half the products in it were made in China anyways.


----------



## Lighteous (Nov 1, 2012)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Let me know which one you like the most out of the three!



The RRT01 is my favorite. The Niteye is almost the same light but the grip on the control ring is inferior. I did end up getting a V11R too. I really like it, but I wouldn't trade my RRT01 for it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 1, 2012)

Kueh said:


> Mine is the Fenix TK15 .... 4 levels and strobe with good runtimes..... not wild about the tactical ring.....debating on removing it and the pocket clip.



How's the beam looking on this thing? Hotspot with a spill? Throwy with a little bit of flood?


----------



## AlphaZen (Nov 1, 2012)

Thrunite T10 is the perfect EDC for me, mainly because of the beautiful mode spacing, firefly and Memory in a very small twisty. I carry it every day.
Thrunite Ti is nice - Love the UI - "Just keep twisting" and great level spacing
Fenix E05 is a perfect 'around the house' light or keychain light.
I like the Sunywayman V series, but 123 type lights are too chunky for EDC to me. Mine sits on the nightstand.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Nov 2, 2012)

I have tried at least 7 edc lights and keep coming back to the 4/7 Quark tactical AA. I did purchase a XML, AA^2 and swaped the heads. So now I have a Quark X AA Tactical. I love that it uses 14500's and gives 200+lm. and I can still scavenge for AA if needed. ( Look at the next gas station your in there are always AA's avalible on the road ) and thats a big plus for me. Its just big enough to have full features and not have to mess with a twisty UI. I can use lithiums for cold weather. I like the beam patern of the XML gives just the right amount of flood that can light up a good path and has a great wide spill. So after 4 years I finaly have given up looking for EDC lights this little Quark is mine.


----------



## fisk-king (Nov 2, 2012)

Honestly, I am still happy with my setup for over a year and I highly doubt it will change unless Henry (HDS) decides to produce a headlamp. This has been my setup:

Ra Clicky 200cn (Legacy)- This is really my only work light that I will use 10 months out of the year (the other two is when I rotate my HDS Twisty Hi-cri). It is rugged, dependable and has a very nice white tint with a considerable amount of throw. I have dropped this light numerous times on concrete, lubricating oil, dirt, water and has still operated at the first push of a button. This light has not failed me but the only drawback is that it is bulky. I never carry it if wearing shorts or light pants.

Liteflux LF2xT- I usually have this light in my pocket outside of work 5 or 6 days out the week. It is bright, love the UI, and I have a choice of using primary, rechargeable, or li-ion (be careful not to loosen the head with the light on as it can fry the circuit ). The only drawbacks that I see is replacement parts for the light are downright impossible to find (especially hearing reports of the electronic switch failing) and replacing the light if lost since they are not made anymore.

Keychain- I imagine most flashaholics on here experiment with many different *keychain* lights and I am no exception. Before I even heard of CPF, a Gerber Infinity Ultra was the light my keys were attached to  then it became the Modamag Drake. Now ~3 years later it is now a Thrunite ti (non-firefly) and so far it has done considerably well. The mode spacing is nice, seems to be pretty durable for keychain duty, and produces enough light for daily use that occasionaly I will grab only my keys and leave my regular EDC lights at home (if gone for short periods of time). An all around good light I must say.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 2, 2012)

whiteoakjoe said:


> ...So now I have a Quark X AA Tactical. I love that it uses 14500's and gives 200+lm...



I have a Quark X AA runnin on a 14500 as well. In Selfbuilt's review, he has the XML head coming in closer to 400 lumens....nice.


----------



## hivoltage (Nov 2, 2012)

Another vote for Jetbeam RRT-01


----------



## JKolmo (Nov 2, 2012)

I begin to think that my V11R Neutral recent limited edition is the best 2012 EDC for me.


----------



## cland72 (Nov 2, 2012)

I think the "perfect" EDC is going to vary by person, depending on what size light they can carry. I would love to EDC my Surefire E2DL but with my job I need something more discrete.

I carried a Fenix P1D-CE for 2-3 years, and then bought a 47 Mini123HCRI and it has been in my pocket for almost a year now. I don't like that I have to twist it on and off, but it's what is workable for my requirements.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Nov 2, 2012)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> I have a Quark X AA runnin on a 14500 as well. In Selfbuilt's review, he has the XML head coming in closer to 400 lumens....nice.



Thanks Outdoorsman5, I had not seen that review. I knew it was much brighter but did not know it was that good.


----------



## Bigpapi13 (Nov 2, 2012)

I just received the new Jetbeam RRT-01 and took it with me to work last night....best little light I've bought so far.


----------



## led colin (Nov 4, 2012)

looking for a good light for hunting with needs good distance and tight beam


----------



## kinsa (Nov 5, 2012)

there is no doubt that the surefire is the best. like surefire 6P etc. but i find a very cheap led flashlight supplier website, called supbeam. their EC10, and EC30 is affordable. Although the quality is poor than surefire.


----------



## Torchaddict (Nov 5, 2012)

Funny that there's a lot of people that like the RRT-01/TCR1. Actually, I find it funny that I didn't like it as much as my Arc6. I bought the TCR1 (Ti version of the RRT-01) seeing how virtually everyone liked it, but I just could not get used to the UI. The "virtual" PD System works best for me. Getting *instant *access to 2 modes is awesome and I find that 3 mode flashlights are more than enough for my EDC purposes let alone infinitely variable ones. Don't get me wrong, the RRT-01 is a great little light; I just couldn't warm up to it after using the PD.


----------



## Jason96 (Nov 5, 2012)

For EDC during normal everyday urban conditions here in the PHL, my Fenix EO5 has never failed me. It is always on me considering its always on my keys. The best EDC flashlight is what you brought with you.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 8, 2012)

reppans said:


> I like AA/AAA EDC lights for the ability to buy/scavenge/cannibalize common batteries anywhere, including from my light to other EDC devices like my emergency cellphone charger (I can be off grid for a while). Efficient moonlight and low modes are a priority to preserve night vision, extend runtimes, and be less disturbing to others. Max lumens and tints are nice, but far less important to me than emergency runtime capability.
> 
> -The Quark 1xAA X is still my top light: from ~200 hr runtimes to ~400 lumen highs (14500) with a 10 warranty and HQ/CS in the US.
> 
> ...



Is the quark aa x discontinued? I can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## reppans (Nov 8, 2012)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Is the quark aa x discontinued? I can't seem to find it anywhere



No, they're still for sale, but unfortunately only in an 2xAA config, you have to buy the optional 1xAA tube from Foursevens. They are now called Foursevens QP2A-X. or QT2A-X for the tactical version. 

Sadly you missed the old logo 1/2 price sales of these lights a few weeks ago, but Goinggear still has decent discounts on regular stuff, on top of the CPF discounts.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 9, 2012)

When using li-on rechargeables (14500/16340) does anyone know the max output for the following lights:

Quark Tactical QTA (AA: Max 109lm)

Quark Tactical QTL (CR123: Max 205lm)

Quark Tactical QT2L-X (2x CR123: Max 360lm)


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 9, 2012)

When using li-on rechargeables (14500/16340) does anyone know the max output for the following lights:

Quark Tactical QTA (AA: Max 109lm)

Quark Tactical QTL (CR123: Max 205lm)

Quark Tactical QT2L-X (2x CR123: Max 360lm)


----------



## reppans (Nov 9, 2012)

Southpaw1925 said:


> When using li-on rechargeables (14500/16340) does anyone know the max output for the following lights:
> 
> Quark Tactical QTA (AA: Max 109lm)
> 
> ...



Well the first two will be the same low voltage head with different battery tubes. Selfbuilt's recent test (see review section) of the new XP-G2 emitter puts it at 300 lms on a Li-ion, shouldn't matter 14500 or 16340, although the former has more capacity.


----------



## Verndog (Nov 10, 2012)

I'll vote for the Fenix E11. Perfect size, runs on single AA, great balance on high with 105 L and low with long 8hr+ runtimes. Liked it so much..I bought 3 (1 for the wife).


----------



## RBH (Nov 13, 2012)

Is there a reason that this light almost never gets mentioned ? Looks like the UI would be outstanding.



Verndog said:


> I'll vote for the Fenix E11. Perfect size, runs on single AA, great balance on high with 105 L and low with long 8hr+ runtimes. Liked it so much..I bought 3 (1 for the wife).


----------



## Skelt11 (Nov 13, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> Perhaps, its safe to say, the BEST EDC, is the EDC you use the most.



Agreed. It doesn't matter unless you have it on you when you need it. I have a Klarus XT2C on the way.


----------



## Verndog (Nov 13, 2012)

RBH said:


> Is there a reason that this light almost never gets mentioned ? Looks like the UI would be outstanding.



Not sure, I'm new here but from all the choices out there you can get more light out of single cells. Some last as little as 5 minutes on turbo which is pretty much gimmick and bragging rights IMO. This is easy carry next to cell in fall / winter when it's dark early. Once I'm home I have bigger lights for bigger jobs. For the cost, and actual use it's a very good deal IMO.

All that said I am looking at a higher end Sunwayman C20C right now, but mostly because I'm a junkie. :laughing: [h=1][/h]


----------



## Quiksilver (Nov 13, 2012)

HDS EDC Rotary 200 

or 

FourSevens Preon P2


----------



## BigD64 (Nov 14, 2012)

For the past 2 years I have EDC'ed a 4Sevens Quark Turbo, backed up by a stainless Fenix LD01. Neither light has ever let me down. The program-ability of the Quark gives me what I need when I need it.


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 15, 2012)

led colin said:


> looking for a good light for hunting with needs good distance and tight beam



Check out the armytek predator. I just got nine and the beam profile is great! Not to mention the tint is really white, makes my other thrower look blueish. Beam is also tight with a very usable spill.


----------



## Ishango (Nov 15, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> Check out the armytek predator. I just got *nine* and the beam profile is great! Not to mention the tint is really white, makes my other thrower look blueish. Beam is also tight with a very usable spill.



Wow! A true flashaholic  I just assume you were implying "mine" though


----------



## bedazzLED (Nov 15, 2012)

Hard to pick between the rrt01 and the v11r, but the rrt01 is winning out. 

It's just a fantastic little light that fits nicely in the hand, is a breeze to work single handed and has an awesome range; from crazy-low to blindingly-bright.
The lack of a clicky is what is winning the race for me as I'm really liking the fact there is no having to turn it on like the v11r before you can use it.

And when I'm walking the dog at night, the other lights that are with me more often than not are the thrunite tn12 and my onestopthrowshop modified Smallsun c10-s.


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 15, 2012)

Ishango said:


> Wow! A true flashaholic  I just assume you were implying "mine" though



Hahaha! Yes, sorry that was a typo error. Hehehe! I wish I had nine though


----------



## Dplight21 (Nov 15, 2012)

Here is some small EDC flash lights. I think these group is best EDC flashlights.


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 15, 2012)

I think the best edc is my only edc. A klarus xt2c. Never leaves leaves you wanting more lumens. 

I have been looking at the rrt-01, m11r and the v11r. I like the aesthetics of the rrt-01 and m11r but I need that clicky the v11r sports.


----------



## nissanmaster1996 (Nov 15, 2012)

I always have a photon micro on my keychain and in my pocket is a Thrunite Scorpion V2. Usually have a couple more in my bag too!


----------



## Paul6ppca (Nov 16, 2012)

I vote for RRT01



bedazzLED said:


> Hard to pick between the rrt01 and the v11r, but the rrt01 is winning out.
> 
> It's just a fantastic little light that fits nicely in the hand, is a breeze to work single handed and has an awesome range; from crazy-low to blindingly-bright.
> The lack of a clicky is what is winning the race for me as I'm really liking the fact there is no having to turn it on like the v11r before you can use it.
> ...


----------



## eqfan592 (Nov 16, 2012)

Long time lurker here, but I'll toss in my two cents. I think the Nitecore SENS series deserves a nod. I absolutely love mine (thought I've only owned it a short while). The gyroscopic adjustments work very well when in SENS mode, and it without a doubt saves some battery life. 

I carry it and an 4Sevens Preon 2 every day. Love the Preon 2 as well.


----------



## Lime (Dec 1, 2012)

My vote goes to Niteye Eye10

+ Small enough for true EDC
+ Magnetic control ring interface -> practical, simple, reliable, fast and easy to use
+ SS bezel, protects the head and lens from impact
+ Strong, secure and stiff titanium screw-on pocketclip
+ Can tailstand
+ Great all-around beam with a nice mix of flood and throw
+ Good build quality

- The detents on the control ring could be a little smoother and they make a quite annoying loud sound while turning the ring
- Control ring is only knurled half-way which worsen the grippiness of it


Conclusion: 

Nice, small EDC light capable of doing over 500 lumen with a good interface (easy to use one-handed) and a solid pocket clip.
The flashlight feels robust and rugged. The fact that the battery tube walls are pretty thick, the SS bezel, titanium clip and very hard anodizing makes it durable and capable of harsh use.

The price is another big plus, for 64$ I would call it a steal :sick2:


----------



## twl (Dec 1, 2012)

Oveready Torchlab Stubby H3C.


True EDC size and monster output
2.75" long.
1100 lumens high, 330 lumens medium, 11 lumens low






With a 50mm body tube, it can take two 18350, and give 1600 lumens on High! 
Only about 4" long!





The MOST power in the SMALLEST packages EVER!


----------



## orbital (Dec 1, 2012)

+

*D25LC2*


way too many reasons to list





_______ ^ that's a twisty version


----------



## DNA2012 (Dec 1, 2012)

My vote? The Fenix PD 32.... Small , powerful, & sexy 
http://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh571/ajones1051/Dales Gadgets/fenix_pd32_001_zps33bdfc60.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## PCS (Dec 1, 2012)

bedazzLED said:


> Hard to pick between the rrt01 and the v11r, but the rrt01 is winning out.



Agreed. I have and like both very much, but I've come to prefer the RRT-01. Funny. Initially, I had a lot of issues with the light. Mostly around Jetbeams decision to go with a SMO reflector in a light with such a small head, and the resulting rings in the beam. (You don't need to white wall hunt to see them. They are _really_ visible.) 

I really like the UI. The ring's action, a little gritty at first, just got better with some use. It feels great in my hand. It's bright, compact, good looking, and well built. And I like that it's compatible with 18350's. When its price dropped, I bought a second, just in case.

So the EDC light I probably had the most complaints about turned out to be my favorite small light. Go figure.


----------



## Gravediggaz (Dec 4, 2012)

Lime said:


> My vote goes to Niteye Eye10
> 
> + Small enough for true EDC
> + Magnetic control ring interface -> practical, simple, reliable, fast and easy to use
> ...



I will look into investing in this


----------



## K9Patrol (Dec 4, 2012)

After picking up an olight i3 eos 1xaaa, this is the light I usually always have with me - You can put it in hour pocket and forget that it's there. 75 lumens is plenty of light. Otherwise my 4sevens Quark mini-X 123, which used to be my most hated flashlight.. Until I put a 16340 in it and was like... omfg!


----------



## Gravediggaz (Feb 1, 2013)

so what best for 2013?


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 1, 2013)

prometheus carbon built alpha light?.



Gravediggaz said:


> so what best for 2013?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 1, 2013)

I`m thinking we will see info displays make there way into smaller lights. Like the one found on the new TM26 http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=75


----------



## sbholliday (Feb 3, 2013)

Beedy said:


> What did you use every day in your pocket, and why? Perhaps the best 2 or 3?



I like the Maratac™ AAA Flashlight Rev 2 from County Comm, b/c:
1) I don't mind if I lose it. I can buy another
2) 115 lumens
3) light
4) fits on key chain
5) can buy a AAA battery anywhere
6) $25

I like the Taoist idea of not getting too attached to material things b/c it creates stress worrying about them. Having said that I have been wanting a Peak Solutions light for a while. I may get one of those for occasional use. Maybe the Peak Eiger QTC, Flat/Pocket back in brass

- Scot


----------



## pwscott (Feb 8, 2013)

+1 Just got my PD-32 today and am loving it. It joins a TK-15, a PD-20 which is on my key ring, a TK-35 and on older Surefire E2e.



DNA2012 said:


> My vote? The Fenix PD 32.... Small , powerful, & sexy
> http://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh571/ajones1051/Dales%20Gadgets/fenix_pd32_001_zps33bdfc60.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiotis (Feb 13, 2013)

For 2012 i would go with the 1xAA Nitecore EA1. It has everything on it, it is a good thrower and it's so much fun to play with it. 

Here most of the Explorer family!


----------



## myates3 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have to vote for the JetBeam RRT01 as of now. I love the size and going from low to 550 blazing lumens is outstanding. 

Mike


----------



## holylight (Feb 15, 2013)

i put p25 edc in car. the rest(signature) i edc 2 lights = 1 light(18650) and backup with light(aa). damn I love all the lights... I go with runtime 60% and brightness 40%..


----------



## SeamusORiley (Feb 15, 2013)

I find it to be a toss up between:

1. Fenix PD 32 UE
2. Nitecore E 25 Cobra

Both are small, long battery life, able to start at low lumen but go up to a nice 700+ Turbo mode. Neither are perfect, however. 

The Nitecore has a blinking light to be able to find it the dark but it does not have a reliable clip. It has a signal to give you the battery strength, a feature I love. 
The Fenix doesn't tail stand, but has a strong clip and a very nice sized diffuser cap which it comes with. 

Both are well made. If I could combine the two of them...

I call it my

*Fenicore PD25*:

Small length like Nitecore
Thin like Fenix
Powerful yet versatile like both
Tail stand like Nitecore
Blinking light and battery strength indicator like Nitecore

I think, perhaps, since it is "my" light, I will make it have a LED display like the TM 26 and add in an internal charger to plug it in!


----------



## Gravediggaz (Feb 27, 2013)

so whats the best for 2013?


----------



## Mr460mag (Feb 27, 2013)

Keyring carry: Same as 2012, Fenix E05 with Energizer Ultimate Lithium AAA. Over five hours runtime
Pocket carry: Zebralight sc52. A little bigger than the 4sevens mini cr2 i carried last year, but a lot brighter with 14500`s.
More useful modes and i can use regular aa in an emergency. Love it.


----------

